# Selling the TT



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

My boy is now nearly 2 and it's a real squeeze in the back of the TT with both headroom and leg room and he'll still neeed at least a booster for some time so thinking about a new car, TT is worth about Â£8kish and can probably stretch another Â£4k and fancy a four door with looks and power and no older than 4 years old for Â£12k, any recomendations?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am not 100% on this but I dont think you need a booster in the back of the TT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Type R
Focus
Corsa
330ci

lots of cheap cars around.


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am not 100% on this but I dont think you need a booster in the back of the TT


I'm sure I've read that somewhere as well but I'm sure the seat belt looks too hi until he's about 5/6


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Type R
> Focus
> Corsa
> 330ci
> ...


Type R - poss
Focus - would have to be an RS
Corsa - what you on about
330ci - a BMW is a def poss


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Beemer 3 series
Audi A4

pram attached to back of TT hook


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

cupra ?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I would go 330 saloon or you could pick up a 5 series for that money, the 330 diesel is a cracking car, and once remapped you will be amazed..


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Scoobie-roobie-roo....!!!!

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... x_mileage=

With Prodrive performance pack too... 285BHP....!!!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

DXN said:


> cupra ?


Good shout - that's where I would start.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

RX8?


----------



## golfin fun (Jan 25, 2007)

"quote"My boy is now nearly 2 and it's a real squeeze in the back of the TT with both headroom and leg room

keep the tt buy a small trailer as by the sounds of it he has food related issues and like most of the uk's youth! is gonna be obese by he is four! like his mom?
however you could always buy a skip wagon for his food left overs and it will also double as a home to.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BMW 6 series.


----------

